# Come volevasi dimostrare - CVD



## BGBWR

Buon giorno a tutti e, per chi c'è stato, buon rientro dalle ferie.
Veniamo a noi, come faccio a tradurre "come volevasi dimostrare"?
Grazie mille per l'aiuto.


----------



## pupazzo77

BGBWR said:


> Buon giorno a tutti e, per chi c'è stato, buon rientro dalle ferie.
> Veniamo a noi, come faccio a tradurre "come volevasi dimostrare"?
> 
> .




Si usano i termini latini

"_come volevasi dimostrare -_, qed (_o_ quod erat demonstrandum)"

SY


----------



## Jebedia

pupazzo77 said:


> Si usano i termini latini
> 
> "_come volevasi dimostrare -_, qed (_o_ quod erat demonstrandum)"
> 
> SY



Really ?!?


----------



## housecameron

Jebedia said:


> Really ?!?


 
Non credo proprio, non stiamo parlando di dimostrazioni matematiche.
E ho dei dubbi anche in merito alle traduzioni date da Wiki:
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Come_volevasi_dimostrare


----------



## FedericaM

Il Paravia riporta "it just goes to show", o nel contesto di una frase "and sure enough",


----------



## baldpate

Scusa l’interruzione. 
Credo di non aver mai visto prima la forma "volevasi". Ci e' voluto un minuto, ma finalmente mi sono reso conto che e' probabilmente un uso del "si passivante" con il tempo imperfetto. Ma non e' normale attaccare cosi' il "si" alla fine dell'imperfetto, vero? Forse si usa solo in questa formula. O sbaglio?
Ti prego di illuminarmi.


----------



## Jebedia

baldpate said:


> Scusa l’interruzione.
> Credo di non aver mai visto prima la forma "volevasi".  Ci é voluto un minuto, ma finalmente mi sono reso conto che e' probabilmente un uso del "si passivante" con il tempo imperfetto.  Ma non e' normale attaccare cosi' il "si" alla fine dell'imperfetto, vero?  Forse si usa solo in questa formula. O sbaglio?
> Ti prego di illuminarmi.



Si in pratica hai ragione, non mi vengono in mente altri usi comuni di costrutti di questo tipo....


----------



## housecameron

_Come *si* voleva dimostrare._


----------



## FedericaM

Come volevasi dimostrare è una frase fatta, a volte si trova anche abbreviato come "cvd". Hai ragione, non è normale attaccare il si alla fine dell'imperfetto. Normamente si direbbe "come si voleva dimostrare", "come si voleva fare". "Come volevasi dimostrare" può essere un'esclamazione, usata quando succede qualcosa che era quasi scontato.


----------



## vincanottagio

Ciao, questa locuzione era in un messagio di testo, ma non lo capisco; aiutami per piacere.

Grazie,

Vin


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Hello and welcome 
You'll find the answer here

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Come_volevasi_dimostrare

You can roughly translate it as "I knew it was going to be like that".


----------



## Janey UK

Can I use this expression in the following sentence?  *Which just goes to show how useless the English are at using the subjunctive!*

If yes, how would I construct the sentence in Italian? This is my attempt, but I suspect it's way off the mark! *Come si voleva dimostrare quanto incapaci sono gli inglesi a usare il congiuntivo!*

Thanks for your help, Jane x


----------



## rubuk

Janey, Your sentence "*Come si voleva dimostrare quanto incapaci sono gli inglesi a usare il congiuntivo!" *is understandable but not correct. I'll write: "Questo per dimostrare quanto sono incapaci gli inglesi a usare il congiuntivo!"

St.


----------



## beatrice76

Ciao Baldpate,

in realta' e' una forma corretta ma diventata quasi arcaica e sicuramente molto formale. Si sente molto poco ma si legge ancora qualche volta;
qualche esempio:

trattasi di un oggetto di valore 
una volta liberatasi dal vincolo
lasciatisi alle spalle le montagne, si diressero verso...

forse siamo un po' fuori argomento rispetto al thread ma mi sembrava interessante...


----------



## susy

Ciao a tutti!

Dai post in questo topic mi sembra di capire che non esiste una traduzione in Inglese per *"Come volevasi dimostrare"*...
Quella riportata da Wikipedia *"End of proof"* mi suona proprio strana all'inizio di una frase...

Per i Madrelingua, posso dire che e' quasi una frase fatta e un esempio puo' essere il seguente:

*- Mario arrivera' alle nove?*
*- Lo conosci, e' sempre in ritardo. Ti faccio sapere...*
_Alle 9 e mezza..._
*- Come volevasi dimostrare, Mario e' in ritardo!*

Come si puo' tradurre una frase del genere in Inglese?
Ci deve essere un'espressione idiomatica simile!

Grazie, 
susy


----------



## Einstein

Non mi viene un'espressione standard. Qui direi "Just as I said...!" (Proprio come dicevo...!).


----------



## london calling

susy said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Dai post in questo topic mi sembra di capire che non esiste una traduzione in Inglese per *"Come volevasi dimostrare"*...Devi usare una frase diversa ogni volta. Dipende dal contesto!
> Quella riportata da Wikipedia *"End of proof"* mi suona proprio strana all'inizio di una frase... A me suona strano, punto! Forse si utilizza solo in un contesto matematico.
> 
> Per i Madrelingua, posso dire che e' quasi una frase fatta e un esempio puo' essere il seguente:
> 
> *- Mario arrivera' alle nove?*
> *- Lo conosci, e' sempre in ritardo. Ti faccio sapere...*
> _Alle 9 e mezza..._
> *- Come volevasi dimostrare, Mario e' in ritardo!*
> 
> Come si puo' tradurre una frase del genere in Inglese?
> Ci deve essere un'espressione idiomatica simile!
> 
> Grazie,
> susy


 
Un paio di possibilità:

_Mario's late, surprise surprise_
_And sure enough, Mario's late_

_It just goes to show_ di Paravia mi piace, ma non si adatta granchè bene a questa frase. Non mi suona bene (sorry....it's difficult to explain...) Invece nel caso di:

_Come volevasi dimostrare, gli inglesi sono incapaci di utilizzare il congiuntivo_ (e chi l'ha detto???!!! Datemelo che lo sbrano!) 

It just goes to show that the English are incapable of using the subjunctive.


----------



## Curandera

As it was to be expected... but I am not that sure!

Could it work in this context?


----------



## Einstein

Curandera said:


> As* it *was to be expected... but I am not that sure!
> 
> Could it work in this context?


Yes, OK. No "it"; it's like "As follows", not "As it follows".


----------



## Curandera

Einstein said:


> Yes, OK. No "it"; it's like "As follows", not "As it follows".


 
As was to be expected is correct then? No 'it'
What about the meaning?

Thanks


----------



## london calling

Einstein said:


> Yes, OK. No "it"; it's like "As follows", not "As it follows".


A variation on the theme of "as is to be expected":

_Well, what did you expect? You know what he's like._

Which is probably what would come to me naturally in this particular situation.


----------



## Einstein

Well, as you suggested it I thought you knew what it meant!

As was to be expected = Com'era da aspettarsi.

I don't know a precise explanation for not putting "it", but I'd say it's the same in Italian; if you said "Come ciò era da aspettarsi", I think the "ciò" would be not only superfluous but wrong.


----------



## Curandera

I know what I meant, of course!
I was wondering if it was okay to use it (as was to be expected) to translate 'come volevasi dimostrare'!

That's why I asked you about the actual meaning in this context!


----------



## GavinW

london calling said:


> Un paio di possibilità:
> 
> _Mario's late, surprise surprise_
> _And sure enough, Mario's late _


 
Good LC, nice ones. Now we're getting somewhere!
Also: "Well, what do you know: Mario's late (again)!" (etc...)

The fact that this thread is slightly messy highlights the fact that the Italian expression is polysemous (it's used in a variety of contexts, with different meanings; example sentences would be needed, to cover the entire range of use).

And we must not reject the earlier suggestion of "QED" (upper case though, please...), which works (and can be the best translation) in _other_ contexts (including informal, colloquial, non-mathematical contexts)!


----------



## You little ripper!

Einstein said:


> Non mi viene un'espressione standard. Qui direi "Just as I said...!" (Proprio come dicevo...!).


"What did I tell you?!!!" might be another option.


----------



## memento1778

Ciao a tutti,
matematicamente parlando, nelle dimostrazioni di teoremi e varie, si usa alla fine la frase: "Come volevasi dimostrare" o abbreviato C.V.D.. Solitamente, nei testi di matematica e fisica in inglese la traduzione per questa frase proviene dal latino:

Quod erat demonstrandum (Q.E.D.) which is the Latin for "That which was  to be demonstrated". Q.E.D. is used in mathematical proofs to show that  what was to be proven has been proven. The Greek for Q.E.D. was used by  the ancient Greek mathematicians Euclid and Archimedes.

Altre forme molto comuni di frasi in latino abbreviate che si possono trovare in testi scientifici, articoli scientifici, testi di matematica, ecc. in inglese sono

e.g. = exempli gratia - sempre dal latino che si usa per dire "for example", cioè "per esempio".

i.e. = id est - che si usa per dire "That is", o "cioè"

et al. = et alii - che significa "and others" i.e. "e gli altri" che viene usata per abbreviare una lista di molti autori di un articolo scientifico, e.g., se ci sono più di due autori che hanno partecipato alla scrittura di un articolo, quando lo si vuole citare si dice:

Roundy _et al._


----------



## Einstein

Nota che in inglese "e.g." e "i.e." non si limitano affatto ai testi tecnici, hanno una diffusione molto più ampia.

Comunque qui la discussione era su come tradurre "CVD" in contesti non matematici.


----------



## memento1778

Einstein said:


> Nota che in inglese "e.g." e "i.e." non si limitano affatto ai testi tecnici, hanno una diffusione molto più ampia.
> 
> Comunque qui la discussione era su come tradurre "CVD" in contesti non matematici.



Esatto, infatti ho scritto, "... altre forme molto comuni che si possono trovare in ..." che non significa che non le si possano trovare altrove, anzi.

Mi sarò spiegato male , ma non ho assolutamente scritto che si trovano solo in testi scientifici!!!


----------



## Piccolaghianda

Hi natives, could "I rest my case" fit?


----------



## Curandera

I would finally go for "As it turns out,"


----------



## metazoan

The simplest translation of most of the Italian examples given above would seem to be: "as expected". But I wonder if the Italian phrase toys with the mathematical meaning, to sarcastically add weight of formal proof to an everyday conclusion. @Piccolaghianda's "I rest my case" would convey that, though drawing from the courtroom rather than the classroom.


----------

